# Knee on neck choke



## Hanzou (Sep 20, 2018)

I've used this in a SD situation a few years ago, and I felt absolutely horrible about it, because it seemed pretty brutal doing it on someone not prepared for it, and it wasn't a life or death situation.

Anyway, I was curious if this technique is considered something to be used while training and competition, or do people view this as a "dirty" move that should be avoided for a different submission? My Bjj gym looked down on the move and said we shouldn't do it. Just wondering if the mindset had changed.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 20, 2018)

I’d have no problem doing it or having it done to me in sparring. It might be a bit too mean to do on new white belts, but otherwise it seems a perfectly cromulent technique.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 20, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> I've used this in a SD situation a few years ago, and I felt absolutely horrible about it, because it seemed pretty brutal doing it on someone not prepared for it, and it wasn't a life or death situation.
> 
> Anyway, I was curious if this technique is considered something to be used while training and competition, or do people view this as a "dirty" move that should be avoided for a different submission? My Bjj gym looked down on the move and said we shouldn't do it. Just wondering if the mindset had changed.


Hah, I remember when this was introduced to us. Coach filed it into the 'dick move' category, but he didn't discourage it's use.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I guess my instructor just didn't like it. I know when I did it on "the street" it was definitely effective and easy to set up. However, I didn't feel good about doing it (guy started screaming), and I was very afraid of legal repercussions.


----------



## Buka (Sep 20, 2018)

I think if you held it a few seconds longer he would have stopped screaming. 

I don't find anything wrong with it. Certainly not as offensive as using the word "cromulent."

And not to be the Fashion Police or anything, but that particular pink gi is the single ugliest gi I have ever seen. Anywhere.


----------



## pdg (Sep 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> And not to be the Fashion Police or anything, but that particular pink gi is the single ugliest gi I have ever seen. Anywhere.



Really?

I think it's awesome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 20, 2018)

I prefer the Neon Neck choke, and I agree with Buka. Tony, you be forced to wear an ugly pink gi for using "cromulent" in public.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 20, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I prefer the Neon Neck choke, and I agree with Buka. Tony, you be forced to wear an ugly pink gi for using "cromulent" in public.


If it’s good enough for Gene Lebell, it’s good enough for me.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 20, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> If it’s good enough for Gene Lebell, it’s good enough for me.



I'm willing to bet money Judo Gene would _*never*_ use that word in public. Far too classy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 20, 2018)

Drop knee on your opponent's chest, groin, neck, head are very effective finish moves. IMO, it belongs to the striking category and not only belong to the chocking category.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> I think if you held it a few seconds longer he would have stopped screaming.
> 
> I don't find anything wrong with it. Certainly not as offensive as using the word "cromulent."
> 
> And not to be the Fashion Police or anything, but that particular pink gi is the single ugliest gi I have ever seen.



Yeah that gi is the worst. Looks like the same color of pesto bismo.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 20, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess my instructor just didn't like it. I know when I did it on "the street" it was definitely effective and easy to set up. However, I didn't feel good about doing it (guy started screaming), and I was very afraid of legal repercussions.



If they can scream they can breathe.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> I think if you held it a few seconds longer he would have stopped screaming.
> 
> I don't find anything wrong with it. Certainly not as offensive as using the word "cromulent."
> 
> And not to be the Fashion Police or anything, but that particular pink gi is the single ugliest gi I have ever seen. Anywhere.



Is that one of the pink to support breast cancer gi's?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2018)

No issues with it either when rolling or on the street!  Nighty night...


----------



## dunc (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh
We do that kind of sub a lot in Japanese Jujutsu. I always assumed it wasn’t allowed in BJJ, I’ll ask my professor


----------

